# blood in poo



## Helenridley (Mar 6, 2008)

hey there. 
Max (westie) is nearly 4 months - we hve had him nearly 1 month. he is great, happy and healthy in all but one respect. often when he poos, it has drops of blood in it. some time more than others. we discussed this with the vet when we first got him and took hiom for a check up and the vet said its normal with the change of home/food etc. He is never in pain, but it does happen. 

Any help? we are VERY SLOWLY changing his food to a more complete dry mix, but it is still happening.

The other thing is that even though he will now poo and wee out side when we go on our walks, he will still only have "dribbles" of poo/dioreah (how ever you spell it!) but have propper poos when in doors! is this just a work in progress? the weather? change in situation? or just max being max??!!! Help - first dog - still dont know whats normal and whats not!!! Thanks, Helen


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Blood in poo is certainly not normal,I would again discuss this with your vet,maybe change vets.

What food are you changing him onto?


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

As sallyanne said blood in the poo is not normal and it won't have anything to do with a new home. Has the pup had a bone at all?? The reason i ask is because the other week my 7mth AB had drops of blood in his poo then he was sick this was when we noticed sharp bits of bone in it that he had not chewed properly, and this had caused him to (slightly) cut his back passage this caused the blood.

Just a thought

Colette


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

hi my puppy also had blood in his poo's and the runs, but i took him to the vets and they gave him some probiotics, (protexin) and some kaogel, he was also put on hills dog food the i/d one, which cleared both the runny poo and the blood up within a week.
i would take him back to the vets as it isnt normal for them to get it. it can be a sign of a few things, busters was lucky his food was to rich. but definatly take max back to the vets. as blood isnt normal.

as for the poo's on the walks buster is 12 weeks now and he also will only go for a little number 2 on our walk if any, but he will go when he is in the garden so i think that bit just takes time for them to get used to going out for a walk and going to the toilet then and not when they are in the garden.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

oh i forgot to say that buster is now fine and this happend about two weeks after we had got him he was only 9 weeks old then


----------



## melanie (Feb 18, 2008)

My mum got a westie last year when he was 9 weeks old, no matter what he would not go to the tiolet outside. He was older than 6 months when he finaly started to do it outside. He would go for long walks but not do a thing and then when he got home he would run to find the newspaper and then do it, but fortunately hes grown out of it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

is there mucus in the poo as well as blood if so it is probably colitus - I had a dog with horrendous colitus cleared it up with Dorwest Herbs tree bark powder and low fat probiotic drink from Tesco.


----------



## Helenridley (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice. If i see any blood again, i will definately take him back to the vets. its tricky, because some time he will go 2 days with great poos and no blood at all! and I think "GREAT! - what ever it was has gone"...but then it happens again. I will get my little chap sorted. Thanks all! u are my new official life line!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

yeh colitus s what buster had, just couldnt remeber the name of it.


----------



## octiblue (Mar 19, 2008)

Helen,

I've just come back from the vets cos my Westie had the same problem.
He's got too much bad bateria in his large bowel (hence all the tummy rumbles)
He's had an injection and 2 lots of tablets. He's also got to go on a special diet proteins and carbs. (Awaiting that, but will send it on if you wish) but something like chicken, then pasta/rice or potatoes
Unfortunately Max is the most fussy-ist eater in the universe and yes we did things by the book with putting/taking the food away before anybody starts.
The vet reckons hes got psychological issues with regards to food!!


----------



## Helenridley (Mar 6, 2008)

he was wormed again last week - right on scedule. But the blood has really dissappeared. Think i figured out what it was....i was feedingim too much!!!!

He must have been straining! I have brought a "puppy cup" to measure out exactly how much he sould be having and it ha made the world of difference! all my fault...silly owner!
Thanks guys!


----------



## roundoakgallery (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi,
I would take your dog back to the vets and asked for a fecal exam. (poo sample exam.).
Diarrhea is never normal nor any gastrointestinal bleeding.
Good luck.


----------



## B17_Fan (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

We have had the same prob with our westie. We have had him for 3 weeks now, and for the first 2 weeks he had soft stools with blood in them. Then last week we took him to the vets who gave him PROKOLIN - which is like healthy bacteria for the gut - and some ANTIBIOTICS. He is absolutely fine now and doing proper little poos! I would suggest you go back to the vets and ask about antibiotics and get them to take his temperature.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dors (May 4, 2008)

Hello

We had this with a pup. Vet was skeptic but it turned out they dont know or want to treat a young pup with Colitis much less diagnose one. We were there nearly every other day until they HAD to treat this poor little very sick puppy who was badly underweight and undersize. Some puppies/dogs cannot absorb food properly. We eventually got a diet that suited him but he was over six months old.

Our advice to anyone is, dont be fobbed off - keep going back to your vet insisting they do something and if they wont, change your vet.

D


----------



## 008diesel (May 4, 2008)

Helenridley said:


> hey there.
> Max (westie) is nearly 4 months - we hve had him nearly 1 month. he is great, happy and healthy in all but one respect. often when he poos, it has drops of blood in it. some time more than others. we discussed this with the vet when we first got him and took hiom for a check up and the vet said its normal with the change of home/food etc. He is never in pain, but it does happen.
> 
> Any help? we are VERY SLOWLY changing his food to a more complete dry mix, but it is still happening.
> ...


Hi there

please get this looked at, disscuss it with your vet more its not right, let us know how you get on x


----------



## Keito&Zuri (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi All, I have x2 Rhodesian Ridgebacks and the youngest 5mths old has been passing slimy poo with blood in it, I have a Vets appmnt booked this am but reading your posts has put my mind at reast that it is not too serious as I was begining to panic. Thanks


----------



## Dors (May 4, 2008)

HOw did your pup get on at the vets?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

You could add a tablespoon of lie yoghurt to his food - good for keeping the gut healthy it won't do any harm but I would certainly press the vet for more tests it it continues
DT


----------



## Keito&Zuri (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, She has Colitis, so a course of antibiotics, some paste stuff and a special diet for a week, she also had an injection on the day to stop the sickness although I must admit they prescribed 2 & 1/2 tins of the food a day and its not really enough its all i can do to stop her eating the other dogs food. She is fine in herself still tormenting my other dog and bounding all over the place.


----------



## spot (Feb 10, 2009)

Get to the Vet ASAP - blood is NEVER a good sign.


----------

